# Would you LIKE better care packages?



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jul 2011)

Just added a new feature... if you click the 'Like' button at the top of the game page, then you'll get better daily care packages.

How much better? Instead of picking one and giving it to you, the game will pick an additional one and give you the better of the two.

Enjoy!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (12 Jul 2011)

Awesome 

instead of a Cypriot Beer I got an Engineer 
{who drank the beer anyways} :cheers:


----------



## navymich (23 Jul 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Just added a new feature... if you click the 'Like' button at the top of the game page, then you'll get better daily care packages.
> 
> How much better? Instead of picking one and giving it to you, the game will pick an additional one and give you the better of the two.
> 
> Enjoy!



Do you actually see what both of them are?  I clicked 'like' shortly after you posted this and I have only ever seen one package.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Jul 2011)

Funny you should mention. There was a bug and it wasn't showing the details for everyone, but it will from now on.

The only caveat is, if your second pick was no better than your first pick, it will not show the upgrade.


----------



## navymich (24 Jul 2011)

It showed for me tonight.  I guess I can look at it being only the best for me previously!   ;D


----------



## navymich (29 Jul 2011)

And when your second choice is the same as the first....lol



> For liking this game, your care package was upgraded from a M67 Fragmentation Grenade M67 Fragmentation Grenade worth 10 to a M67 Fragmentation Grenade M67 Fragmentation Grenade worth 10!


----------



## REDinstaller (29 Jul 2011)

I love better care packages, but i wish i could manually pick the item. Some of my upgrades i don't really use, but i use copious amounts of what the cheaper care package was.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jul 2011)

Hmmm, that shouldn't happen mich... Was the item name really there twice, or is that just a copy & past-ism from the item icon?


----------



## navymich (29 Jul 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hmmm, that shouldn't happen mich... Was the item name really there twice, or is that just a copy & past-ism from the item icon?



Mike, sorry, didn't notice the double item name.  I guess that was from the item icon.  My post was more for the fact that the original item was the same as the upgraded item.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jul 2011)

OK... It should be fixed now, so let me know if you see that again.


----------



## kratz (2 Aug 2011)

I never see two items or have a choice between items, and I have liked the game for awhile.
 *shrug* I enjoy playing it anyhow.  :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Aug 2011)

kratz, are you using the 'link' button on the game page, near the top? You might want to try unliking and re-liking the app just in case. If that doesn't work I'll turn on some debugging info for you...


----------



## kratz (2 Aug 2011)

Just followed your suggestion and I will follow-up with a result tomorrow. 

Thank you.


----------



## kratz (5 Aug 2011)

Works great.

Thank you Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Aug 2011)

Excellent. Not sure what the hiccup was then!


----------



## Silverfire (23 Aug 2011)

Just a heads up, 

"For playing Afghan Operations for 19 days you have received a Care Package that contained a  C3 Smoke Grenade worth 10!
If you 'like' the game your daily care packages will be upgraded!"

I have been getting the upgraded care packages as per usual since I liked the game.  I still current "Like" it, but I didn't receive an upgrade (or it didn't say so).  Coding issue?


----------



## REDinstaller (24 Aug 2011)

I had the same issue a couple of nights ago, but it happened only the one time.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Aug 2011)

Silverfire, is it still doing the same thing for you? If so, try un-liking and re-liking the game... seems that things get hung up from time to time.


----------



## navymich (10 Sep 2011)

> For playing Afghan Operations for 375 days you have received a Care Package that contained a Large Double Double worth 1...
> Because you 'liked' the game, your Care Package has been upgraded to a Cleaning Supplies worth 2!



Well, it IS a better care package...barely!  lol


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Sep 2011)

I'd rather have the coffee!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Dec 2011)

Just had a beer 'upgraded' to paperwork. Sounds a bit too much like the real world!  :facepalm:


----------



## camouflauge (8 Dec 2011)

I just created a facebook account just to play this


----------



## larry Strong (8 Dec 2011)

I have the like/unlike issue every few days, not worth reclicking the button as it sorts it's self out the next day..........


----------



## navymich (29 Jun 2012)

> Because you 'liked' the game, your Care Package has been upgraded to a Griffon Helicopter worth 1300MP!



Sweet!  It's not available in the QM though, or as any equipment if I created a mission.  What level will this be available for use at?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Jun 2012)

There is some equipment that I didn't use in any game missions - that was one. They were sort of locked up, but I have now made them all unlock at Rank 1,000. Enjoy!


----------

